# Marvel zombies vs AOD



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

:zombie: Don't know if anyone has read any of the Marvel Zombie books, from Marvel Comics, where their most famous heroes and villians have all become zombies (great books, check 'em out!) but the Marvel Zombie world will be getting a little bigger next year, as the Army of Darkness invades the Marvel Zombie Universe. 
Yes, Ash and the Deadites mix it up with Zombie Spider Man, Zombie Captain America, Zombie Hulk, Zombie Iron Man and the rest of the merry marvel zombie bunch!:zombie:


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

I well more then likly check these issues out... u know anything else RAXL?


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

http://www.comicbookresources.com/news/newsitem.cgi?id=8763

There's a big ol' write up about the whole shebang.:zombie:


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

This sounds like it could be interesting...


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I was going to pick up on the *Marvel Zombies *title but when I heard they ate Galactus, I humbly declined. Galactus is a cosmic force third only in power to Eternity and The Living Tribunal. There's no way a bunch of rotting corpses could have taken him, even with super powers, even en mass. I'll bet Wolverine Zombie was the key factor. 

Marvel will do ANYTHING to make a buck no matter how deep under the slime in the bottom of the barrel they have to go. The jacked up prices on what would be filler issues in the early nineties bear the truth of my words.


----------

